

Rupert Sheldrake - The Science Delusion - vyrotek
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKHUaNAxsTg

======
vyrotek
Here's an interview on the banning controversy.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAuxXvNVhgA>

